
Scylla vs. Cassandra benchmark (cluster) - espeed
http://www.scylladb.com/technology/cassandra-vs-scylla-benchmark-cluster-1/
======
dozzie
Unless the results are in favour of Cassandra, I don't trust your methodology
choice, as you're a tested party in this benchmark.

